

Show HN: Atlasify – The Geography of Everything - ohmygeek
http://www.atlasify.com/

======
jsh7
Interesting. One suggestion -- if you're going to use dynamic URLs with query
parameters, you should re-evaluate them when the browser back/forward buttons
are pressed.

------
richardbrevig
Looks neat, but I don't understand the use case. I thought maybe it was a form
of heat map, but then it asked me to determine what definitions were relevant.
For instance, the civil war map. Why was it asking me to decide the correct
explanation for the civil war? And what did the map represent...countries that
had a civil war?

~~~
vijaymurganoor
Hi Richard, Thanks for your question. It is just a feedback form to send your
thoughts about the definition. Based on the feedback, we can improve upon.
Thanks!

------
vijaymurganoor
I'm one of the Developers of Atlasify. Any Feedback from you guys will be very
helpful. Thanks! :)

